

Startups clear out cash registers to usher in retail revolution - jchernan
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/28/startups-clear-out-cash-registers-to-usher-in-retail-revolution/

======
jchernan
This article is mostly about Square; it really doesn't discuss what other
startups are doing in the "retail revolution".

